# A Return on a Good Business Hunch - giveaways that turned into a sale



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

AntlerFest, June 2008. A huge number of Cabela's patrons stop by the number of booths to gawk at the many record-size dropped or "shed" antlers that others have collected or "hunted" over the years. 

Antler Fact #1: Deer, Elk and a number of other game animals such as Moose lose their antlers (like teeth) EVERY YEAR! After they shed them, they re-grow bigger antlers in as little as 4 months!
Antler Fact #2: Every shedding animal's antlers are as unique as snowflakes. Just like you n' me, they gots genetics!

Last year, we donated shirts to the good people that run the festival, in hopes that we would see return business shortly following. We printed their logo on the front and back of different natural-colored t-shirts (that we suggested for them) and also printed our logo with "Printed Courtesy of" above it on the sleeve.

We received a number of orders from those that won some of the giveaway t-shirts, and also new business from the AntlerFest peeps! This year, they purchased the t-shirts at full price, and would like us to set up a booth and sell other related t-shirts, etc!

We're gearing up, and getting some new designs together specifically for this event. We're excited to finally get out to this sort of thing...and we're gonna decorate our booth (pop-up tent) with the coolest of cool outdoorsy stuff. 

Any of you that happen to be out our way on June 6th, please stop by and see us...and OF COURSE we'll hook you up with some free stuff!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: A Return on a Good Business Hunch*

congratulations...... that is great..and that is the type of thing I need for my company.... how did you get involved in that ...did you know about the event before or was it something you fell into by accident?

Inked


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: A Return on a Good Business Hunch*

Hey Inked,
Yep, kinda fell into it...sorta...I mean, I'm an outdoorsy person, as you may know, so I was already visiting Cabela's one day and saw they first festival. The next year, I approached the organizers and let them know I was interested in helping them out. Originally, they were going to pay for a FEW shirts, but I told them I wanted to use it as help for my marketing, and cut a deal with them. 

I'm in this type of niche market, so it worked out GREAT! I can only imagine it getting better over the years.


----------



## jtannerc (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: A Return on a Good Business Hunch*

Thats fan fricken tastic! Congrats!!
I have been thinking that once a few more small (or big) jobs in the old portfolio, I wanted to use the same sort of tactic.
Oh.. and Cabela's is an awesome 'toy' store.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: A Return on a Good Business Hunch*



jtannerc said:


> Oh.. and Cabela's is an awesome 'toy' store.


True dat!


----------

